# اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى



## وسيم مان (18 أبريل 2008)

صلو لجلى خلى الرب يضى انا الطريق فى اعتناق الدين المسحى


----------



## NaNo0o0o (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

ربــــــــــــــــنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااك

صلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى كتيييييييييييييييير  

وربنا معاك​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

ان انت صليت للرب باخلاص ايمان و تواضع..ثق انه لن يتركك...صلواتي معاك

ولا تنسى قول الرب
"تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلي الاحمال"


----------



## faris sd4l (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

وسيم مان ربنا يكون معك أتمنى تكون اخترت المسيحية عن قناعة تامة
ربنا ينور طريقك لمعرفة طريقه



> قال يسوع : أنا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس أحد يأتي الى الآب إلا بي
> يوحنا 14 : 16


----------



## fouadkerolous (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

بسم الله القوى 
 يا اخ وسيم تحيه وبعد 0 اعلمك ان المسيحيه 0 ليس كلمه تقال او شهاده تشهد بها او دين تتدين به بل هى حياه تستمدها من منشائها وهو السيد المسيح وهو لا يطلب الكثير من اى انسان بل هو يطلب الحب فقط لانه بالحب اشترى كل نفس تقبله ودفع ثمنها ودينها وهو قال من احبنى حفظ كلامى وعمل به وحتى لا يغمض عليك شىء تجد كلامه ووصيته مكتوبه فى انجيل متى فى الموعظه على الجبل وعندما تجد فيها اشياء يصعب عليك تنفيذها اطلب منه ان يعطيك       القوه لتنفيذ ما يطلب منك وثق انه يعطيك 0 وهو سيدبر كل امر تحتاجه 0 وسلام المسيح يشملك ويرعاك ويكون الرب معك فى كل حياتك 
 والسلام لاهل السلام


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

*ربنا معاك و يقويك و يرشدك لطريق النور​*


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

*ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## jabo (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

اخ وسيم اتحد معك بصلاة للاب 
ساعدني، ايها الاب، وقدني الى مراع راحتك حيث تجري المياه النقية؛ الابدية كن نوري لتكشف لي الطريق، معك، بقربك ساسير وبنورك ساكلمك ؛ ابي الحبيب ، امكث في لتمنحني السلام ولتجعلني اشعر بحبك؛ ساسير على خطاك؛ معك سابقى ، انرني ، احبني ، كن معي الان والى الابد. امين


----------



## danielgad (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

عزيزي "الذي يريد اعتناق الدين المسيحي"
لا يوجد دين اسمه الدين المسيحي
 اللهم في حصة الدين في المدارس  والبطاقة الشخصية و شهادة الميلاد والوفاة و مايماثلها من شهادات  او جهات رسمية لا تمت لا للمسيح و لا المسيحية من اي جهة.
فان  كان هدفك اعتناق مسيحية من هذا النوع  أو من هذا القبيل فما عليك إلا التوجه الي الجهات المسئولة عن اي من هذه الاوراق و هي الوحيدة صاحبة الشأن في هذا القرار .
اما عن ان تريد ان تكون مسيحيا فهذا أمر آخر
 فالمسيح له المجد هو الله بذاته و ان الانتماء لله  ليس من قيبل الاعتناق بل الخضوع الكامل و التسليم بل التنازل عن النفس و الذات و الروح و الممتلكات لله وهي اصل كلمة التسليم لله - فقد قال السيد له المجد الرب يسوع المسيح  لمن ارادوا ان يتبعوه " في  انجيل  متي  اصحاح 10 هذا القول :
  "فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف انا ايضا به قدام ابي الذي في السموات.
  ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات
  لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا.
  فاني جئت لأفرّق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنة ضد امها والكنة ضد حماتها.
  واعداء الانسان اهل بيته.
  من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني.ومن احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني.
  ومن لا ياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني.
  من وجد حياته يضيعها.ومن اضاع حياته من اجلي يجدها.
  من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني"​و في انجي لوقا و الاصحاح 9
" وقال للجميع 
ان اراد احد ان يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني.​من هنا تستطيع ان تفهم ان اتباع المسيح  وبالتالي تسليم  جملة الحياة لله هو قرار شخصى كامل مستقل تماما عن اي بشر وهو ارتباط وثيق بين التابع و السيد المتبوع لا يوثق هذه العلاقة انسان ولا يفضها انسان ايا كان !!
يباركك الله لتستوعب ما قلت و للاستزادة اقرأ الكتاب المقدس  في نفس الانجيل المذكور و ستجد شروحات السيد المسيح نفسه  لكيفية اتباعه .
 الله معك.


----------



## عاشقة شربل (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

ربنا معاك اخي يباركك ويعطيك القوة


----------



## my hope (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اعتناق الدين المسيحى*

*ربنا يباركك*


----------

